# is it normal?



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Our DD keeps referring to her past as if we were part of it, is that normal? I don't know how to respond when she says things like....remember we done x, y,z etc and I simply wasn't there.?!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes normal. At that age they assume you can see what they can see






/links


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Fab thanks for that x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Smy eldest does it sometimes I just say oh I think that was with fc sounds fun though wish I was there / positive comment. Obviously unless it's upsetting then I empathise that must have been hard etc. I think the reason for it can be multiple.  A assumption like said B a test to see if you'll acknowledge her past or let the comment slide.  C my eldest is struggling now to remember where some memories happened - the joys of  being 4 and having the most complicated life going bless her. So she needs me  to help her organise her memories.  Just my anecdotal experience not necessarily fact / applicable  to other people.  Hope xmas went okay xx


----------

